
Complex SQL on Excel Spreadsheets - vahidfazelrezai
https://towardsdatascience.com/complex-sql-on-excel-spreadsheets-274bc93ade89
======
samstave
Kudos to this team: I was interested in this and began the process - needed to
sign up for a Rockset account to follow this tutorial; ran into an issue
uploading my collection - and the fact that I needed to get my free account
activated:

They replied to my request for access immediately, got me up and running, had
a support eng on a Slack channel in minutes and a personal apology from the
CEO for the error.

Great fricken customer service!

